# My journey thus far



## merlinhimself (Jan 4, 2018)

Just wanted to share my progression from 2016 to today with all of you as this forum has helped me so much and kept me going! I moved to L.A in the beginning of 2016 with no contacts or leads, I just knew it was the place to be if I was taking this seriously. I ended up getting a job at a chocolate shop and by coincidence took an order from Hans Zimmers assistant for a box. This got me thinking that I should probably find out more about any internships and with a week I started at RCP. Once that and a few other internships were over there was a lull. After about a month I got an email from a composer who had worked over at RCP about an assistant position which I gladly accepted. After now just about a year of working there I've been able to work as a tech on a few shows and films and just recently got my first official credit for additional arrangements on Blue Planet II. Definitely excited for the new year and whats next!

Also, would love to hear how others started as well!


----------



## fido94 (Jan 4, 2018)

Very inspirational. Thank you for sharing. You seem to have your heart and mind in the right place. That will clearly open new doors for you


----------



## dannymc (Jan 5, 2018)

hey mate i think we had communications in the early days of both our journeys i'm delighted to hear this from you.  wishing you all the success for 2018. btw just curious during your internship at RCP does Hans interact much with you and the other students in an mentoring role? 

Danny


----------



## merlinhimself (Jan 5, 2018)

Hey Danny! Thanks and yeah I remember. How' it going? When I interned half of the people there were on tour including Hans, it was somewhat empty so I'm not really sure, but I got to meet a lot of great people and was able to sit in with a few while they worked, which was one of the perks of being an intern.


----------



## Anders Bru (Jan 5, 2018)

Congrats on your journey so far, I'm sure this is just the beginning


----------

